# Kindest person you met on this forum? ;-;



## dreamysnowx (Feb 5, 2014)

I've met sososo much kind and amazing people on this forum! gahhh! Love this forum c:

But the kindest person I've met is cutiepiecat. >~< She's always giving me free hybrids and unoderables and oh my gosh ;-; so kind ! c':
I have met so much other lovely and amazing people too like sn0wxyuki, seafarings, DaCoSim, PrayingMantis10 and more :3 I could list 100 people literally . ><
*
 how about you? c: and what about them makes them kind (e.g their personality/what they did for you/what they did for others)*

*this isn't a biased thread by the way. It's just a thread about what super kind person you came across previously/recently.*


----------



## J087 (Feb 5, 2014)

It'll be whoever mentions me in this thread.


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have a kindest person per se, but (for free or trade) cyclers have got to be some of the most unsung heroes!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 5, 2014)

J087 said:


> It'll be whoever mentions me in this thread.



I've actually seen you help loads of people out! ^_^ I'd actually name you one of the kindest people on this forum! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



plastercannon said:


> I don't have a kindest person per se, but (for free or trade) cyclers have got to be some of the most unsung heroes!



ah! that's so true! ~


----------



## krielle (Feb 5, 2014)

For me, it's the following:
DaCoSim
stinaxsays
panzerattack
Libra
and yiesha ;o; <333

I've met lots of nice people here!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

So many but......
Ankhes
Sansa22 
Stinaxsays
Ok...JO87 has good posts
Jennifer
Oath2order


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 5, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> For me, it's the following:
> DaCoSim
> stinaxsays
> panzerattack
> ...



DCoSim once offered me 1mil for free when she won a money give-away! I was so touched but I couldn't accept such a big offer! but I still felt really touched. *__* and i've heard of most of the people you listed! Always see them helping out people c: Not to mention you and your amazing give-away! thank you for that ^.^


----------



## panzerattack (Feb 5, 2014)

All the cyclers, special mention goes to doppio who read about my latest data corruption disaster and gave me Zucker! Best forumer ever haha, still looking for Octavian for you mate!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 5, 2014)

panzerattack said:


> All the cyclers, special mention goes to doppio who read about my latest data corruption disaster and gave me Zucker! Best forumer ever haha, still looking for Octavian for you mate!



ah doppio! I met her for the first time on animalcrossingcommunity! and found her on TBT! haha~ She was the first person I ever bought blue roses from and she was so lovely *___* she even gave me extra carnations for free!


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 5, 2014)

There are so many.. .-.


----------



## harime (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm going to say Cou ; w ; She's probably the only person on here (and a few others that I rarely interact with) who I could open up to and show my true nature xD;

The cyclers are also kind!


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 5, 2014)

Probably you dreamysnowx! You've bought so much stuff from me and write on every thread I post! When I was planning on ending a giveaway you gave me hope to keep doing it! So you are probably the nicest person I've met so far!


----------



## Chessa (Feb 5, 2014)

So many people
-the cyclers
-the people who pitch in in auctions when someone hasn't much money
-the people who answer questions
-the people who host fun events and giveaways
-the people who open useful/fun/interesting threads
-the people who make amazing art


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> So many but......
> Ankhes
> Sansa22
> Stinaxsays
> ...



wat.

did not expect that ._.


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow SO many, I would say...

Tiny
SearchingForAnkha
Anjellie
oath2order( have seen a lot of kind posts :3)
Yui Z

And MANY more!


----------



## Minties (Feb 5, 2014)

Why are people posting Oath?

Thunder obv.

Justin, Jas0n, Kayla, Lauren, Pally, Laurina, Tom, Robin, Dark, Ganatar, Sockhead, Sorrynotsorry, Horus, Karla, RedTropicalFish

And others I may have missed <3


----------



## reyy (Feb 5, 2014)

Noone. I swear, most people i meet are stuck up. Maybe DaCoSim or Sansa22.. beary509 is nice too.
A few more that I can't remember, [twilight sparkle! <3]


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 5, 2014)

Roroselle (super duper kind. helped me in an auction to get flurry. ; u ; she's also helping me with holding villagers for my new town)
LadyScion (helped hold 4 of my villagers for my new town. I can't believe that she's putting up with me for so long when I have to plot-reset and such. ;3
Cinny and Beary also helped hold my villagers.
Melleia's a kind and respectable person on this forum, as well.

there are so many more, but these people I can remember off the top of my head in the morning huhu.


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

There are SO MANY kind people on this forum. A lot, too much to even mention.

Tiny - because I have never thought I would be so close to anyone as much as I am close to her. She's always so happy and accepts anything. Such an optimistic person and when she thinks of something, she says it in the kindest, sweetest, and with manners tone. I don't know, she's just very sweet to everyone she meets as from what I observed. And I never hear her complain no matter how loaded or busy she is, she will always make time for other people.

lynn105 - definitely my favorite person. She always sees the good in other people. It's really hard for me to be friends with people and omfg, she gave me princess stuff when I was in deep search for it, for free too. And I thought I couldn't thank her enough, she added hybrids. She's just so sweet and always there when I need her. Also in the counting threads, HAHAHA, but I'm not gonna talk about that here....

MattKimura - definitely, most definitely, the kindest, sweetest, and best guy ever. He helps out anyone who needs help. I remember before I became friends with him, he would just pop in random thread in re-tail, saying he'll help out with the person's wishlist. Ever since then, I wanted to be friends with him. He seemed like such a good guy and didn't expect anything in return. He just helps because it makes him feel good, not to look forward for anything in return. He became my inspiration. How terrible of me, I used to trade my rare items, but now that I have pretty much everything I need, I decided to just give all my extra rares away. Thanks to Matt, I wouldn't have had the thought to give anything for free if it wasn't for him.

Also the best people that helped me get specific villagers whether they be giveaway, trade, etc.

Melleia, Hazumi, Lea, Cathy, Splash, Melissa, Mukiao, Vanillabeth, and SweetSpark. You are all very lovely people and helped me so much when I had nothing. When I was new to this forum. When I seriously did not have anything at all, no rares or bells. You asked for nothing, thank you.

Also MayorAvalon for helping me search for a villager and hell, waited like 4 days for me to TT someone out. That takes serious patience and kindness. Also Bluebird for the very same reason, I think she waited like a week though? JaeJae for my cafe theme room, thank you so much guys! I have so much more to list, but this is as far as I can remember for now. This forum is definitely the best I ever signed up on.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2014)

I haven't actually shared my friend code with anyone yet, so I haven't met anyone extremely nice yet. Just seen friendly people.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 5, 2014)

All of the people who host giveaways and the cyclers.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 5, 2014)

These are people that come to mind right away: Blu Rose, Cou (<3), Lynn105, Pengutango and Typhoonmoore. <3

Oh, Beary! How could I forget you o:


----------



## SockHead (Feb 5, 2014)

Pally, Mino, Lauren, Jake, Minties, Beary, Laurina, Tom, Kuma, Thunder, Tina, Mary, Kaiaa, Jamie, ITookYourWaffles

(SORRY IF I MISSED YOU but if you're an ******* you kind of know it already)


----------



## matt (Feb 5, 2014)

Redtropicalfish


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

matt said:


> Redtropicalfish




ASADJKFJDIOEDUEOF HOW COULD I HAVE FORGOTTEN MY LOVELIEST YUKI.


----------



## juneau (Feb 5, 2014)

Zander is one of the first users I met on the forum, even though he's not very active or known, and doesn't come on anymore, but I guess he made the biggest impression on me because he was so nice - I was just a huge noob at the time, went to his town and trampled a Jacob's Ladder, took some perfect apples, and in turn he let me use Shampoodle, bought me silver tools, gave me 2 million bells among other nice deeds, which meant a lot to me then since I had only been playing for a week or so.

And he also came to my town and helped me chop all my trees, that was a huge help. He did all that stuff for me completely unprompted, and knowing I had only been playing for so little expected nothing in return, so that was kind of him.

Also, not nice as in "gave me a bunch of free stuff", but I like lilylily, who just seems like a positive person that's always nice on the forums. c: Among others, of course.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

lea, obviously.

and all the awesome people who got me their dream villagers and helped me <3


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2014)

Minties said:


> Why are people posting Oath?
> 
> Thunder obv.
> 
> ...





SockHead said:


> Pally, Mino, Lauren, Jake, Minties, Beary, Laurina, Tom, Kuma, Thunder, Tina, Mary, Kaiaa, Jamie, ITookYourWaffles
> 
> (SORRY IF I MISSED YOU but if you're an ******* you kind of know it already)



You two are cute! Mine are pretty much the same 

Pally, sockhead, Kayla, mino, Jason, jubs, Minties, JEN, Tina, Han (when he wants to be), robrob, zr, Thunder and I can't think of others generally mumble regulars.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Feb 5, 2014)

creamuu said:


> Melleia's a kind and respectable person on this forum, as well.



aw ty bbe <3
*I haven't been active for ages whoops hello*
I love everyone u_u


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 5, 2014)

aww man you saw! ; u ; 

it's alright to be inactive, i'm sure you have your reasons. ~


----------



## Princess Weeb (Feb 5, 2014)

creamuu said:


> aww man you saw! ; u ;
> 
> it's alright to be inactive, i'm sure you have your reasons. ~



I'M STRUGGLING TO BREATHE IS ALL I'M FINE DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT ;~;


----------



## Flop (Feb 5, 2014)

Omg so many people. I couldn't name them all xD
RedTropicalFish
Melleia
Cou
Lynn105
Beary509
Kaiaa
Illyana
Splash

I seriously would never be able to name everyone.


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 5, 2014)

Too many people to mention, but..

Damian (Forgotten D, TruexGentleman)
Miss Ren?e
Sorrynotsorry
Rubyy
Pengutango
Twilight Sparkle
Hazu
DaCoSim
Willow
Yookey
TARDIS
GamerGirlAdvance
WolvesTundra
JellyBeans
Deardeer

But the majority of people I've met here have been really nice


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 5, 2014)

Theres plenty of nice people, but i dont speak to like anyone on a personal level


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 5, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Too many people to mention, but..
> 
> Damian (Forgotten D, TruexGentleman)
> Miss Ren?e
> ...



Aw Ty didn't expect to be mentioned  

For me, Hound00med, DaCoSim, all the other cyclers, people who host giveaways, more that I cannot remember right now. There's so many!


----------



## trea (Feb 5, 2014)

Aww, RedTropicalFish <3 I've run into lots of nice people here though


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 5, 2014)

OMG WAY too many to list!!!! 

LEA, for being my friend and letting me sell turnips and play with her flowers : ) 

LadyScion, for being an awesome cycler and friend. Truly a selfless person : )

Pengutango, (for the most wonderful Siggies as well!!!) Twilightsparkle, Tardis, Zoraluv, & Loki (And Novi, even though she isn't cycling with us anymore) who I cycle with and who take up SOOOOO many countless hours boxing up pixalated lovies for other people. These ladies are STELLAR, kind, giving, & HILARIOUS!


Yookey and Sean (Hound00med) for my beautiful artwork, and also whom I adore from the hair on their heads to their ANKLES!!! 

Monga21- You are a Godsend. You go WAY out of your way to help others with getting items that they want. Kudos to you!

Luckyinlove- You gave me such a generous gift when you decided to sell your game. IO know you prob aren't on here anymore, but you are such an amazing person. Though I would give it ALL back if you decided to rebuy the game. I luv this game to pieces and could never imagine selling it!!!

Hazumi, Willow, LadyScion, JeanGiraffe, Splash,  Augafey,  Miss Renee, Mothership, Arya, Chrononeko, Ezeal, Gunsoverbeauty, Icyii, Melleia, gnoixaim,  Ansem, Mia, & Kellybear. ALL of you helped me in ways of getting mine and my kids their dreamies when I was in frantic search for Moo's Monkey town, Caleb's Hippo town (plus Nibbles and Dottie), Gavin's penguin town, and Paris's hodge podge doesn't make sense town. I can never express my thanks enough to you guys. You all warm my heart, and I luv ya : )

Gerbilifluff, wolfshine, Jakerz, KitsuneNikki, You guys are awesome! I worked with all these guys on our catalogs, and without their help, I would be lost!

I am probably leaving out like 20+ people and I am truly so sorry. I did this off the top of my head. But there are SO many fantabulous members on here that I just wanted to put my 2 cents in : )


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2014)

When I first came here AndyB, Gizmodo, Glaceon, Jake., and Twilight Sparkle made the biggest impressions on me.  Jake is the only one of those five I still talk with a lot. He's an absolute sweetie. 

I don't know a lot of the people whose names have appeared in this thread so far, but I do talk to lovely people on here daily. They're not the folk who're giving out free AC:NL content left, right, and centre - they're just the people I enjoy killing in mafia chatting with.  A few of them are: iLoveYou, Jas0n, Jen, KarlaKGB, Kuma, Lauren, Laurina, oath2order, RobRob, SockHead, SuperPenguin, Thunder, Tom, Trundle, and VillageDweller. ♥


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 5, 2014)

DaCoSim said:


> Hazumi, Willow, LadyScion, JeanGiraffe, Splash,  Augafey,  Miss Renee, Mothership, Arya, Chrononeko, Ezeal, Gunsoverbeauty, Icyii, Melleia, *gnoixaim*,  Ansem, *Mia*, & Kellybear. ALL of you helped me in ways of getting mine and my kids their dreamies when I was in frantic search for Moo's Monkey town, Caleb's Hippo town (plus Nibbles and Dottie), Gavin's penguin town, and Paris's hodge podge doesn't make sense town. I can never express my thanks enough to you guys. You all warm my heart, and I luv ya : )



Whoot, was mentioned TWICE in one post. Muahahaha <3 ;D

Lovely shoutouts to...

Pengutango
Lady Loki
Zoraaaaaa
SweetSparkzz
Splash
Willow
DaCo
Auga
Twilight Sparkleeee
Yookeeyyy
TARDIS
+ + Hazu and Sean 

<3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 5, 2014)

I have to say above everyone else, Lynn105.
We became friends back in August when she came over to my town one night for fireworks fun, and she's still just as awesome as she was back then. She even gives me balloons and stuff whenever she comes over to my town <3


----------



## Ankhes (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't possibly name or remember everyone, but DacoSim, lea, Blizzard, Snow, Pengutango, lilylily, TwilightSparkle, Sansa22, Illyana, Willow, BigZombieMonkey, amykins, MayorAvalon, LadyLoki, TwinkleShy, gnoixaim...

and more that I can't recall off the top of my head.  There are so many nice people here!    

I'll give lea special mention because she spent an obscene amount of her own bells (without my knowledge at first!) to get me my dreamie Ankha.   Ankha is even more precious than I ever imagined her being simply because of lea's kindness.  

I'm sorry for the people I am forgetting to list at the moment...but there are more.  

I hope I get to know more of you on a more personal basis sometime if that's possible.  

All in all, tho, this place is awesome.  I'm horribly shy, older than a lot of members, and I make mistakes, but nobody here has been judgmental in the least.  

The kindness is like a warm embrace. Even if I have nothing to say at a given moment, I feel good just coming here for a lurk.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Feb 5, 2014)

Eugh too many to say :/ Have to say Hound00med (Sean) has been pretty helpful pretty helpful and Sourpuss and Blues have been really friendly towards me but there are so many of you  

Oh and thanks for the mention Sean


----------



## Amyy (Feb 5, 2014)

Lynn <3 damn I miss you so much 
RUBYY! First friend I made here
Minties. Holy crap I can't even <3
Hound00med. You're still here for me c:
Damian (TruexGentleman)
HAZU and MissRenee- <3

dokugumo  how did i forget you D:


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 6, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> Probably you dreamysnowx! You've bought so much stuff from me and write on every thread I post! When I was planning on ending a giveaway you gave me hope to keep doing it! So you are probably the nicest person I've met so far!



ah oh my gosh! that's so sweet of you! thank you <3 ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



sorrynotsorry said:


> Lynn <3 damn I miss you so much
> RUBYY! First friend I made here
> Minties. Holy crap I can't even <3
> Hound00med. You're still here for me c:
> ...



All these people sound lovely! I know Miss Renee too as she gave me Tangy for free! gah I was so happy ><

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost Everyone on this forum is basically super nice and friendly and generous! c:~


----------



## Miss Renee (Feb 6, 2014)

Hound00med and DaCoSim are total sweeties. ;u;


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

I  know it ain't me. XD I'm known for being super-duper generous and I give away all my custom paths, villagers and design commissions for free, but I'm also very blunt and won't hesitate to call someone out when they're acting like an idiot.

Tee hee.

P.S. I nominate CardiganCaitlin. She's amazing and will bend over backwards to do someone a favor when you wi-fi with her.


----------



## Afterlight (Feb 6, 2014)

Amykins said:


> I  know it ain't me. XD I'm known for being super-duper generous and I give away all my custom paths, villagers and design commissions for free, but I'm also very blunt and won't hesitate to call someone out when they're acting like an idiot.
> 
> Tee hee.
> 
> P.S. I nominate CardiganCaitlin. She's amazing and will bend over backwards to do someone a favor when you wi-fi with her.



I totally nominate her too, she comes across as a total sweetheart.


----------



## Horus (Feb 6, 2014)

It is literally impossible to be more kind than Kayla

I mean, you guys can try, I can always use more money


(@Mentoes: I ain't kind, you crazy)


----------



## gingerbread (Feb 6, 2014)

OTL there are so many people that have been lovely recently on this forum (as in helping loads with my reset ; v 

LadyScion, I lost Diana recently due to a massive TTing accident (and possibly scammed idek ) and she then offered to get me another Diana by trading a villager in her cycling town (I don't know what's happened so far yet with it though, and I do not mind, it's the thought that counts ), and overall she's just a lovely person to talk to ^_^

JeanGiraffe, because I told her in passing about my recent Diana incident and she then (when I was asleep, seeing as different timezones orz) got me Flurry (a dreamie of mine) >w< without me asking or anything orz and again, she's a lovely person to talk to and i'm glad I met her as she's like a sister to me ; v ;

Sansa22, because she knew about my reset also, she offered to take Molly without me asking her (for her to cycle 16 for some villagers), but she's been lovely all the way  (also knew about my recent mishap with Stitches orz)

Melleia, seeing as she knew about my reset (and my other resets x3 I reset loads OTL), has been there for me and said she'd reset her cycling town soon and asked if there was any villager i'd like which to me is a very lovely offer ^_^ also, she's a very lovely person ^_^ 

that's about it I guess ouo'' sorry if i missed you out if your reading this omfg 

-but basically, so many people on this forum are nice i'm just orz

sorry another long post hahah


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

Horus said:


> It is literally impossible to be more kind than Kayla
> 
> I mean, you guys can try, I can always use more money





Kindness isn't just about giving people money, though. It's about _*attitude.*_ 

You know, someone who genuinely cares, and will talk to you if you're having a bad day even if you don't know them that well. Someone who is always smiling and will instantly make friends with everyone they meet because they're just so sunny it's impossible not to love 'em.That's what it means to me anyway,  not just "who gives out the most free stuff on the forum", you know? 

If this thread were titled who's the most GENEROUS then yeah totally. But all I see here are posts saying "so and so gave me this and that and that other thing". I nominated Cait because she's a kind, warm-hearted person, not because she gave me a villager or tons of bells.


----------



## FrostyCherryBlossoms (Feb 6, 2014)

The majority of the people on these forums are kind, so I can't just name one. (=^-^=)


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2014)

Me, obviously.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> These are people that come to mind right away: Blu Rose, Cou (<3), Lynn105, Pengutango and Typhoonmoore. <3
> 
> Oh, Beary! How could I forget you o:


Thanks Lunatic!  You too!

I'd have to say: 
Beary
Cou
Mary
Umeko
Jay
Lynn
Lunatic
and Blu Rose
I may have forgotten some people x3


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 6, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Omg so many people. I couldn't name them all xD
> RedTropicalFish
> Melleia
> Cou
> ...



You forgot me :c but honestly, everyone I've seen for the most part is pretty awesome c:


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 6, 2014)

There's a lot of people I find that are really nice here.  I'd definitely have to say lea though :3


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 6, 2014)

Kip and Superpenguin and Kuma but I haven't seen any of them in forever D:


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 6, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Kip and Superpenguin and Kuma but I haven't seen any of them in forever D:



Miss you! <3


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 6, 2014)

hey every1 ur missing me1111

umm jayfromwhatever and beary4055865 huge dorks. mary/typhoonmoore are cool too.
but the nICEST people ive met is the team rocket. co cyclers<3333

blu rose and lynn are the kolest kids on da bloc k B)

<3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

Makkine said:


> hey every1 ur missing me1111
> 
> umm jayfromwhatever and beary4055865 huge dorks. blu rose/mary/typhoonmoore are cool too.
> but the nICEST people ive met is the team rocket. co cyclers<3333
> ...


U DONT HATE ME! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! xDDD


----------



## Laurina (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarah (JeanGiraffe) was probably the first person on the form I built a friendship with. She's seriously the sweetest thing.

Dark (my favorite *****), Lauren, Kayla, Pally, Tom, SockHead, Mino, Thunder, Han, Robin, Tina, SirGanatar, Jubs, Minties, Jas0n, Grace, Horus. Pretty much anybody who I've played forum/IRC Mafia with, talked to on IRC or Mumble have been absolute sweethearts and very welcoming.


----------



## puppy (Feb 6, 2014)

tsundere b/c she at least pretends to be interested in my dumb **** on skype.

i dont talk to anyone else from herebut thunder is nice i think. he helped me evolve my swirlix and gives me hatching powers in pokemon (which i still appreciate even when im not hatching eggs at that particular moment  )


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd say...
-Cutiepiecat
-Bluebird
-Flopolopagous
-Beary509
-Mary

Sorry if I forgot anyone.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

There are just too many!


----------



## Beary (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmmmm...
It has to be my boyfriend. c:
Be my Valentine JayFromNimbasa! <3

Other people include-
lynn105
Goldenapple
LuckyPinch
iLoveYou
Gandalf
JayFromNimbasa
Typhoonmoore
Blu Rose
Makkine
Mary
Feliss
roroselle
JeanGiraffe

SO MANYYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goldenapple said:


> I'd say...
> -Cutiepiecat
> -Bluebird
> -Flopolopagous
> ...



AHHHH Goldenapple thank you! c:


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## JeanGiraffe (Feb 6, 2014)

There have been so many kind people but here are some that come to mind right now in no order.

LaurinaMN is such a incredible friend and such a sweetheart! <333 Bluebird, Mayor Hoshiko, Mayor Aimi, DaCoSim, hazu, LadyScion, gnoixaim, MattKimura, maddy515, Sansa22, dustygirl, beary509, Truffle, thunder, all cyclers. Sorry if I forgot to add someone, there have just been so many nice people and I love you all.


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Why has no one mentioned me! JKJK. The nicest is Anjellie for first getting me comfortable with TBT and then I became good friends with Makkine, Dinomates, Straitjackt, Applepopple and others!
Oh and Kaiaa for being so friendly to everyone.


----------



## Beary (Feb 6, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Why has no one mentioned me! JKJK. The nicest is Anjellie for first getting me comfortable with TBT and then I became good friends with Makkine, Dinomates, Straitjackt, Applepopple and others!



WUT about meeee? ;u;

Kidding, kidding. cx
You are very nice, but I don't know you very well yet. c:


----------



## Mary (Feb 6, 2014)

Floppy
Mella
Oath
Kaiaa
Cou
Lynn105
Beary

- - - Post Merge - - -



beary509 said:


> Hmmmm...
> It has to be my boyfriend. c:
> Be my Valentine JayFromNimbasa! <3
> 
> ...


I feel loved.

- - - Post Merge - - -



typhoonmoore said:


> Thanks Lunatic!  You too!
> 
> I'd have to say:
> Beary
> ...


You forgot me, Ty <3
And Umeko.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

Mary said:


> Floppy
> Mella
> Oath
> Kaiaa
> ...


Sorry Mary, BUT U FORGOT ME xD


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

Aww Sej, Makkine and Champ Ily guys
I agree the nicest person is me :u
jkjk
Well I will have to say Straitjackt and Applepopple are the people I speak to the most and those girls are just amazing and we can talk about anything and help each other out whatever the situation.
During my time cycling I met Dinomates, Blair, Ty, Makkine, Champ, Sej and Klinkguin and those are so fun to chat to and are great friends <3


----------



## Mary (Feb 6, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Pally, Mino, Lauren, Jake, Minties, Beary, Laurina, Tom, Kuma, Thunder, Tina, Mary, Kaiaa, Jamie, ITookYourWaffles
> 
> (SORRY IF I MISSED YOU but if you're an ******* you kind of know it already)


I love you too bro.


typhoonmoore said:


> Sorry Mary, BUT U FORGOT ME xD


I'm sorry.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 6, 2014)

I really have enjoyed the company of cinny, roroselle, Mary, a potato (quite literally), and yookey thnk you all for your company and help you've given to this first time player of AC! It just wouldn't be the same without you guys X3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2014)

River, Jennifer, Kayla, Minties, Thunder, Clement and a whole number of folks who I'm currently forgetting because I'm sleepy.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Feb 6, 2014)

I've met so many already. I wouldn't name names because I know I'd forget someone =(


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 7, 2014)

Ehehehe~ I am too bored so I came here to write something too xD

Ermmm~~ One I can't forget and truly thanks her is someone call "Sumemr" (I have not seen this person again in forum til now =x where have you go~~~~~~~~~) that leads me to Barold thread when I am desperately seeking for him and so new in the forum! And I met Feliss who gave me my dearie cub and tolerant on my newbie-ness here xD After that....I don't remember everyone but I am very happy to know most people in this forum is so kind and polite! They too inspired me to give back what I have taken so I am planning to do a giveaway soon xD Really glad to have know everyone xD And made a few best friend during my time here in TBT =D


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 8, 2014)

I nominate Jake, Kuma, Socky(Sockhead) and Robin!


----------



## Yookey (Feb 8, 2014)

There is an incredible amount of kind people on this forum, but the ones I find stand out the most are..

First of all; *TARDIS*, whom helped me out in a way I'll never forget, and which I'll always love her for.
Willow, Aubybug, Dacosim, Hound00med, Gnoixaim, Pengutango, Twilight Sparkle, Mooarya, Augafey and Kellybear.

There are a ton more, but it'd take way too long to mention everyone. ^_^


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

New list:
Ty
Flop
Lynn
Oath
Sock
Captain Thunderpants
Potatohead
Beary
Makkine
Anjellie
Jake (in his own way)
Jas0n
Cou


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

Mary said:


> New list:
> Ty
> Flop
> Lynn
> ...


Thanks Mary 
Also, I add Anjellie to my list


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 8, 2014)

Why y'all adding me to your lists... WHAT HAVE I DONE!? XD 
It's my new avatar.. Isn't it :u 

Thank you guys x3 _-just adds everyone on my list-_


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Anjellie said:


> Why y'all adding me to your lists... WHAT HAVE I DONE!? XD
> It's my new avatar.. Isn't it :u
> 
> Thank you guys x3 _-just adds everyone on my list-_



No, but that is amazing too. I did like the Julian one a lot as well.


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 8, 2014)

For me its:

-JeanGiraffe (you gave me stitches ty boo <3)
-tsundere (one of the first people I met on the forum :c )
-bekkawesty (bff ;3 )
-Retro Rider (so inactive lately GAH)
-mayorpoppy (ur a cutie ^.^)
-Vanilluxe (new friend, host of the giveaways)
-Nintendofan27 (so fun to wifi with and so sweet ;-; )
-Yui Z (she must be so busy with all of those giveaways/cycling/shops  )


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

Okie, NEW LIST xD

-JayFromNimbasa
- Typhoonmoore
- Makkine
- Lynn105
- Blu Rose
- Floppy
- Mary
- Prin
- Jean Giraffe
- Queen K
- Luckypinch 
- GoldenApple
- Jellie
- All dem cyclers
- Lunatic

Sorry if I forgot anybody :c


----------



## Stitched (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh man.  No specifics because anyone I've ever received something from or done something for has been totally sweet and kind.  This is the nicest forum I've ever been on. <3
mayorkiyo is a really sweet person.  NobleAsyllum helped me when I reset, and they're totally cool.  idk I have yet to meet a real jerk on this forum.


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Obviously you haven't met the person who plagues the Re-Tail board with his unlimited number of threads XD


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Obviously you haven't met the person who plagues the Re-Tail board with his unlimited number of threads XD



We all know who.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 9, 2014)

Everybody really! xD
 But Tanyana and Yui Z are two of the sweetest, kindest, most generous people ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah yes, Cardigan Caitlin is super sweet! :3
 Kurolli aswell! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And archangeltryrael! ♥


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 9, 2014)

Zr388 immediately jumps out to me. In the years I've known her, Jamie has always struck me as a ridiculously kind person.


----------



## rubyy (Feb 9, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> Lynn <3 damn I miss you so much
> RUBYY! First friend I made here
> Minties. Holy crap I can't even <3
> Hound00med. You're still here for me c:
> ...





Hound00med said:


> Too many people to mention, but..
> 
> Damian (Forgotten D, TruexGentleman)
> Miss Ren?e
> ...





you two are adorable ily


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 9, 2014)

BellBringerGreen was so freaking awesome to me in my noob days. 

Blues is awesome to me.

There are too many other people to put here. Let's face it, everyone's awesome to me.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Stargazer741 prayingmatins10 beary509 um pretty much everyone but one person...er nvm


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Stargazer741 prayingmatins10  beary(i can't remember her #s lol sorry) um pretty much everyone but one person...er nvm



It's beary509. cx
And me too.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 9, 2014)

for me it has to be puppy because shes super cool and listens to my silly crap too !!! shes super nice and she helps me with everything like my hw ok and other questions i have about silly things shes super cool and a great friend!!

reizo was also really nice to me on tumblr when i was down
himari is super cool too!! she was super nice to me and yeah :- )
tom and thunder are mean jerks to me though
ALSO VD!!!! luv u vd
superpenguin is very nice as well 


puppy said:


> tsundere b/c she at least pretends to be interested in my dumb **** on skype.
> 
> i dont talk to anyone else from herebut thunder is nice i think. he helped me evolve my swirlix and gives me hatching powers in pokemon (which i still appreciate even when im not hatching eggs at that particular moment  )


thank u ily!!! 



emeraldfox said:


> -tsundere (one of the first people I met on the forum :c )


omg ty!!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh geez, I'm not totally sure. (It's me, I'm nice and humble. Obviously.)  

There are honestly lots of nice people on the forums... but the person that sticks out to me is Mary, I think I've talked to her like once, but she's nice to others on the forum and she's funny. If you're not a girl I'm sorry. ;o; I'm just basing it off your username.


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

There are a lot of kind people on this forum, who I have talked to or seen ^^
I think DaCoSim is the kindest person I've met here. Was really kind and helped me obtain some items from my wishlist for free <3
This also inspired me to be more generous aka giveaways and freebies c:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 10, 2014)

tsundere said:


> tom and thunder are really kind to me though
> thank u ily!!!



<3 I think you're great too.


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 11, 2014)

Gamzee
TaeLeah 
Konan224 
Candasquare (WE BOTH LOVE TEEN WOLF)
Yui Z
Mary
Ccemuka
Xiro
Deareux

There are so many nice people on TBT. I can't list all of them. T-T


----------



## Splinter (Feb 19, 2014)

*sourpuss*, because:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?138262-Trade-Marina-is-in-boxes


----------



## Bowie (Feb 19, 2014)

How could I possibly even mention one without feeling guilty?


----------



## mob (Feb 19, 2014)

ladyscion


----------



## Syd (Feb 19, 2014)

bun for my _freaking awesome_ art


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 19, 2014)

Mary,omg he was so kind to me! He said we would be the perfect couple and he would marry me on the spot ^~^


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 20, 2014)

Not Jubs. He wont let me get 600 posts in the way I want to.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Not Jubs. He wont let me get 600 posts in the way I want to.



The _salt_.

IMO, Kayla (iLoveYou) is a fairly nice person.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 20, 2014)

Neriifur is truly a sweetie


----------



## LucasSimms (Feb 20, 2014)

MayorKera is by far the nicest.


----------



## Emily (Feb 20, 2014)

Rubyy who else tbh


----------



## Aromatisse (Feb 20, 2014)

PrayingMantis10. c:


----------



## sej (Feb 20, 2014)

Mary
Yui Z
Cherrilover
sn0wxyuki
Thunder
Anjellie
Jellybeans
dreamysnowx.
MayorAvalon
MayorIsabelle

Their are lots more, sorry if I missed you out


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 20, 2014)

ILikeCatsMoreThanYou aswell because we're criminal minds buddies . And her and Yui Z (who I previously mentioned) got me Merengue!  ♡


----------



## hannahxd (Feb 20, 2014)

So many kind people but don't really know if they are the same in real life - but kindest person I met would be Rei Tiger-cow ; I think thats the name


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 20, 2014)

There's no way I could name them all D: Here's just a few that I can think of right now at the top of my head...
- Flopolopagous
- typhoonmoore
- ILikeCatsMoreThanYou
- plastercannon
- Chessa
- Lunatic
- Melleia

I'm not the best at recalling usernames :L I usually recognize someone by their avatar or siggy...


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2014)

Bluebird
Gamzee
Azukitan
Lunatic (Even though she can't twerk very good)
And just some other people, mainly the people who've been supporting my poor quality pixel art.

Rest of the people...probably I don't like you ._.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven't talked to many TBT members one to one only, but I think Riley is the best member I have met here. He was a bit of a troublemaker here, yes, he had Asperger's yes, but he was the one person I shared many of my secrets to and probably the only person who would stay with me past bedtime when things were being really bad for me. He stayed with me from my silly complaints about school, to harsher stuff. I wish he still visited TBT frequently. He really, really treated me really nice, despite how people told me that "people with Asperger's can be too honest and can hurt your honest very easily". He never ever did that.

And then there's LittleBeary for helping me with Minecraft and always replying fast to my silly questions ^^;


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 20, 2014)

Lunatic, Beary509 (You will always be this to me), Cou, Typhoonmoore, JayFromNimbasa, and, although I did not meet her on these forums, lynn105.

Lunatic is a great overall friend.
Ty, Jay, Beary and lynn deal with my perversion on Chatzy, lynn and Jay try to make me stop*.
Cou is only the nicest person ever, maybe getting matched by Kayla, but, even then... Cou suffered through "Cou Meat" from Omfa, which was interesting to watch, interestingly enough.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 20, 2014)

Everyone I met in this forum is so kind to me!! and the one who is the best is dreamysnowx as she always there for me =D thank you so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mob (Feb 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Rest of the people...probably I don't like you ._.



#swag


----------



## Sunblink (Feb 20, 2014)

After exploring both Reddit's Animal Crossing community and this forum, the only reasonable conclusion I can reach is that the AC community in general has reached LUDICROUS LEVELS OF KINDNESS

It's unreal.


----------



## Solar (Feb 20, 2014)

It looks like I haven't made anyone's list, but I hope that I can make people happy and pick them up whenever they need it <3 mine would probably have to be Mooarya, Zoraluv, Willow, Gizmodo, Novi, Yookey, niightwind, Jay, and many more!!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2014)

I am the kindest person on this forum

Wish/An/Litwick/Whatever the heck she changed her name to this week.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 20, 2014)

#toomanyicantevencountbut<3themall


----------

